
Obituaries page of this Bergamo daily newspaper - justinzollars
https://twitter.com/benphillips76/status/1238854071509016577
======
sigmaprimus
This is shocking, I have read a lot of comments and threads on this site
asking what can be done to help with the current crisis.

Just a suggestion but could somebody produce a global memorial site that the
loved ones of those who have perished can upload media and stories of them or
even allow people currently infected messages and media of themselves?

A virtual cenotaph for the global pandmic victims. Ideally something seperate
from current social media sites with its own domain name to preserve their
memory.

I believe if more people saw this they might heed the warnings and follow the
advice being given out.

------
jsjddbbwj
That's going to help a lot with the failing pension system.

